

Traffic cameras bring Ohio town to screeching halt - electic
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/07/red-light-traffic-cameras-bring-ohio-town-to-screeching-halt/

======
z3niMAGiNE
They put similar cameras up in the Phoenix area.

In Arizona, there is a law that you have to be served with a ticket or it
isn't valid; so when people received their tickets they just threw them away.
Process servers would eventually come by to serve you but if you didn't answer
the door they couldn't just leave them. Eventually serving the tickets became
such a burden that they took the cameras down.

------
peatmoss
Wait, people are just angry that they can't speed? Even cheating by a few
miles an hour drastically decreases the chances that someone you strike will
survive
([http://humantransport.org/sidewalks/SpeedKills.htm](http://humantransport.org/sidewalks/SpeedKills.htm)).
Maybe nobody walks there...

~~~
HarryHirsch
The fact that part of the fines goes either to the municipality that installed
the things or their manufacturer puts them in a conflict of interest, and that
is something that must be avoided at all costs. It's not enough that the law
_is_ clean, it must also appear clean.

Every lawyer does that. If you have ever called one about this conflict or
that the very first question that they ask who you have a conflict with. If
they have dealings with that person they will tell you that they cannot take
your business. I don't understand why cities think they are exempt.

~~~
lessigspoint
_It 's not enough that the law is clean, it must also appear clean._

I'm glad you specifically pointed that out.

Lessig makes a similar argument in _Republic, Lost_ [1] where he urges people
to change how they ask questions about seemingly illogical congressional
decisions. Specifically

Not: Did the contributions and lobbying buy this apparently inconsistent
result?

Instead: Do the contributions and lobbying make it harder to believe that this
is a principled or consistent or sensible result?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic%2C_Lost](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic%2C_Lost)

------
NameNickHN
There are apps for this. Just saying.

